# Seiko Railroad Approved



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone help me date this watch, I,ve tried several links to the date calculator all which do not work. Any help would be welcome, numbers on the watch back are 8233-6049


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Can anyone help me date this watch, I,ve tried several links to the date calculator all which do not work. Any help would be welcome, numbers on the watch back are 8233-6049


82 are the numbers first 8 is the year 2 is the month so = Feb 19-8 , you have to figure out the decade

Cheers martin


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinzx said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me date this watch, I,ve tried several links to the date calculator all which do not work. Any help would be welcome, numbers on the watch back are 8233-6049
> ...


Thanks martin I even managed to **** up the numbers I gave you it should be 8223-6049, as to the info you have given me I would have to go for 1988 because if you look at the dial you can see the red 24hr numbers have faded but are just visible(see pic) I assume 1978 is to early for a Quartz watch and 1998 would make it only 13yrs old not long enough for the dial to fade that much.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Can anyone help me date this watch, I,ve tried several links to the date calculator all which do not work. Any help would be welcome, numbers on the watch back are 8233-6049


Hi,

I assume that what you have given there is the model number not the serial, and the watch can't be dated from that.

The serial/production number should be six digits....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

j4ckal said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me date this watch, I,ve tried several links to the date calculator all which do not work. Any help would be welcome, numbers on the watch back are 8233-6049
> ...


Yes quite true sorry, :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Martin

The six digit number is 061929 and underneath that it says Japan A


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> The six digit number is 061929 and underneath that it says Japan A


The 0 is the year 19-0 & 6 is June

so it looks like June 1980 or June 1990,

not to sure of the decade but Google should help

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Seiko has been working with Quartz since 1958 and their first watches were released to the public in 1969. I don't know when the first analogue quartz was available but I'm sure it was before 1978.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

dombox40 said:


> Thanks martin I even managed to **** up the numbers I gave you it should be 8223-6049, as to the info you have given me I would have to go for 1988 because if you look at the dial you can see the red 24hr numbers have faded but are just visible(see pic) I assume 1978 is to early for a Quartz watch and 1998 would make it only 13yrs old not long enough for the dial to fade that much.


Seiko has been working with Quartz since 1958 and their first watches were released to the public in 1969. I don't know when the first analogue quartz was available but I'm sure it was before 1978.


----------



## IainC (Sep 24, 2011)

martinzx said:


> The 0 is the year 19-0 & 6 is June
> 
> so it looks like June 1980 or June 1990,
> 
> ...


I have an 8223 movement Seiko Quartz from 1982 so I'd guess yours is probably 1980.


----------

